# Brainstorming Unterschlupf für Edelkrebs



## Edelkrebs94 (4. Nov. 2018)

Liebe Community,

die Überschrift klingt jetzt erstmal nach einem relativ leichten Thema. Wir kriegen bald Edelkrebse und müssen noch für Unterschlüpfe sorgen, wobei es auch sein kann, dass bereits Unterschlüpfe im Teich existieren, die wir einfach nicht in Betracht gezogen haben.

ABER jetzt kommt es zu dem problematischen Teil: Wir haben einen kleinen Stör im Teich, der ja z.B. in einen Blumentopf reinschwimmen kann und dann nicht mehr rauskommt.

Wir bräuchten daher Tipps für __ Edelkrebs-Unterschlüpfe, die gleichzeitig nicht zur Gefahr für den kleinen Stör werden.

Wir haben einen abgestuften Gartenteich, dessen tiefster Bereich ca. 1,50m tief ist. Dort halten sich der kleine und große Stör eigentlich ausschließlich auf. Man könnte die Unterschlüpfe natürlich im flacheren Bereich platzieren, wobei da halt dann der Frost gefährlich werden könnte.


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Nov. 2018)

Wie wäre es denn mit Ton-Röhren, wie auch im Aquariumbereich verwendet .. ?
Von der größe her entweder so klein wählen, das die Krebse hinein passen und der Stör nicht.
Oder groß genug, damit er auch durch kann ...


----------



## dizzzi (4. Nov. 2018)

Ich denke du brauchst Verstecke für die unterschiedlichen Größen der Edelkrebse.
Von daher denke ich ist es nicht ganz so einfach. Ich habe nun seit 2,5 Jahren diese tollen Tiere im Teich. Zuerst waren sie nur 2-3 cm groß, aber nun haben sie schon 10-12 cm . Von daher muss ich mir für die nächste Saison noch etwas einfallen lassen, damit auch die größeren Krebse genug Versteckmöglichkeiten finden.
Setzt du Sömmerlinge ein? Fressen __ Störe nicht auch gerne kleine Krebse? 
Lg

Udo


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Nov. 2018)

Dachpfannen als Stapel zusammenbinden und in den Teich lassen.
Da sind viele verschiedene flache Höhlungen und der Stör schwimmt bestimmt nicht rein.


----------



## dizzzi (6. Nov. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Dachpfannen als Stapel zusammenbinden und in den Teich lassen.
> Da sind viele verschiedene flache Höhlungen und der Stör schwimmt bestimmt nicht rein.


Der Stör kommt nicht rein, und die Krebse nicht raus. Ich denke Stör und Krebse im Teich könnte problematisch sein.
Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Kombination.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Nov. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Ich denke Stör und Krebse im Teich könnte problematisch sein.
> Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Kombination.



Acipenser sind carnivor veranlagte Fische. Die typischen "Teichstöre" wie __ Sterlet, sibirischer und russischer Stör sind zwar im allgemeinen keine besonders aktiven Räuber die gezielt nach ihrer Beute ausschau halten sondern nehmen das was sie an "fleischlicher Beute" beim schwimmen über den Bodengrund mit ihren Barteln ertasten. Ob das dann __ Würmer, große Insektenlarven, __ Schnecken, Fischlaich/Fischbrut/__ Kleinfische oder kleine Krebse sind was sie aufspüren ist ihnen recht egal, was problemlos ins Maul paßt wird runtergeschluckt.

Je nach dem Verhältnis von Stör- zu Krebsgröße ist das also mitunter ein recht teures Fischfutter

MfG Frank


----------



## Haggard (16. Dez. 2018)

Hmm, ich habe einen kleinen __ Sterlet im Teich und wollte im Frühjahr ein paar  2 Sömmrige Edelkrebse einsetzen. Verstecke in Form von Steinschüttungen, Tonröhren und Pflanzen sind vorhanden. Die Fische werden auch gefüttert, sollte also wenig Probleme geben, aber das ist nur die Theorie.

Wobei Krebse, die sich häuten, auch für Koi ein Leckerbissen sind


----------



## jolantha (18. Dez. 2018)

Hi, ich frag Euch jetzt einfach mal : Was hab ich von so einem Krebs, wenn ich mir den in den Teich setze ? 
Seh ich den überhaupt mal , oder hockt der nur in seinem Versteck ? 
Ist er für irgendwas nützlich ? 
Mein Teich ist ja jetzt im zweiten Jahr ein reiner Naturteich ( soweit das bei einem Folienteich möglich ist )
Nur noch heimische Tiere vorhanden, __ Gelbrandkäfer, __ Libellen, Mückenlarven, __ Wasserläufer, __ Frösche und __ Kröten usw. 
Darf da dann ein Krebs dazu ?


----------



## troll20 (18. Dez. 2018)

Na ja, Jolantha. Ab und zu zu Frühstück so einen Krebs lebend gekocht. Soll wohl mindestens 20 Jahre jünger machen. 
Nur das blöde bei den Viechern ist, die hauen immer so schnell ab wenn Ihnen was nicht passt , diese kleinen Mimosen


----------



## teichern (18. Dez. 2018)

jolantha schrieb:


> Hi, ich frag Euch jetzt einfach mal : Was hab ich von so einem Krebs, wenn ich mir den in den Teich setze ?
> Seh ich den überhaupt mal , oder hockt der nur in seinem Versteck ?
> Ist er für irgendwas nützlich ?
> Mein Teich ist ja jetzt im zweiten Jahr ein reiner Naturteich ( soweit das bei einem Folienteich möglich ist )
> ...



Vor ca. 18 Jahren haben wir u.a. 20 __ Molche in den Teich gesetzt. Danach waren sie so gut wie unsichtbar, bis vor einigen Wochen dieser hier seinen lang geplanten Auftritt hatte. Dafür hat sich 18 Jahre warten doch gelohnt! Manche Teichbewohner sind wie guter Rotwein, sie brauchen Zeit!


----------



## dizzzi (18. Dez. 2018)

jolantha schrieb:


> Hi, ich frag Euch jetzt einfach mal : Was hab ich von so einem Krebs, wenn ich mir den in den Teich setze ?
> Seh ich den überhaupt mal , oder hockt der nur in seinem Versteck ?
> Ist er für irgendwas nützlich ?
> Mein Teich ist ja jetzt im zweiten Jahr ein reiner Naturteich ( soweit das bei einem Folienteich möglich ist )
> ...


Krebse im Teich sieht man. In der Dämmerung kommen Sie raus. Sie fressen eigentlich alles . Brauchen also nicht gefüttert zu werden. Manchmal bekommen Sie ein Stück Kartoffel. dann kann man sie sehr schön beim fressen beobachten. Verendet mal ein Fisch. Kein Problem. Die Krebse kümmern sich drum. In meinem Teich jedenfalls die schönsten Tiere. Liegt aber immer im Auge des Betrachters.

LG

Udo


----------



## jolantha (19. Dez. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Sie fressen eigentlich alles


Na, denne brauch ich sowas nicht, will doch mein Kleingetier behalten


----------



## dizzzi (20. Dez. 2018)

jolantha schrieb:


> Na, denne brauch ich sowas nicht, will doch mein Kleingetier behalten


Mit fressen alles, war gemeint, sie sind nicht wählerisch. Faulende Blätter , Algen, Aas. Kleingetier und kleine Fische eher weniger, weil zu schnell. Es sei denn sie sind krank. Man sagt ja nicht umsonst Wasserpolizei.


----------



## jolantha (21. Dez. 2018)

Danke, Dizzi
dann ist es ja doch eine Überlegung wert. Hab mich auch schon schlau gelesen, zwecks Unterschied echte Edelkrebse und Invasoren .


----------



## dizzzi (22. Dez. 2018)

jolantha schrieb:


> Danke, Dizzi
> dann ist es ja doch eine Überlegung wert. Hab mich auch schon schlau gelesen, zwecks Unterschied echte Edelkrebse und Invasoren .


Wichtig ist das wenn du einsetzt, dass es Sömmerlinge sind. Die bleiben mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit im Teich. Von den 2x25 die ich eingesetzt habe , sind nur 2 ausgebüxt.
Einen hätte ich zu spät gefunden.
Ich habe meine vom Winfried.(Hochwald-Edelkrebse) .
Er hat hier auch mal einen Bericht zu dem Thema hier geschrieben.

Lg

Udo


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Dez. 2018)

Frag den Toschi,

der hatte auch immer welche abzugeben.

*toschbaer *


----------



## dizzzi (22. Dez. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Frag den Toschi,
> 
> der hatte auch immer welche abzugeben.
> 
> *toschbaer *


Hat Toschi Sömmrtlinge?


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Dez. 2018)

Musst du Toschi mal anfragen. Ich hatte damal die Wahl zwischen 1-Jahrigen und Zwei-Jährigen und Großen.....ich habe die kleinen genommen.


----------



## dizzzi (26. Sep. 2019)

Hallo,

Hier mal eine Frage an die Besitzer von Edelkrebsen.
Seit Tagen wandern Abends 2 Krebse immer in meinen Bachlauf.
Ich setze sie dann immer zurück.
Hat einer eine Idee warum die das machen?
Verstecke müssten im Teich eigentlich genug sein. Habe dieses Jahr noch mehrere Dachziegel in den Teich gelegt. Ausbüxen tun sie jedenfalls nicht.
Lg

Udo


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Sep. 2019)

Hi Udo,

das wissen wohl nur die Krebse warum die 2 Astacus astacus das machen

ich hatte mal einen __ Gründling der sich laufend den Bachlauf hocharbeitete wärend die anderen alle schön im Teich verblieben

Mfg Frank


----------



## dizzzi (27. Sep. 2019)

So, nachdem ich nun 3x den kleinen Racker aus dem Bachlauf rausgeholt habe, und er jeden Abend wieder dahin zurück wollte, habe ich Ihm ein paar Steine gestapelt.
Jetzt hat er ein schönes Zuhause mit fließend Wasser.


----------



## troll20 (27. Sep. 2019)

Bilder , Bilder Bilder 
 wo die schon wieder hin sind. 
Oder hast die etwa vergessen


----------



## dizzzi (27. Sep. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Bilder , Bilder Bilder
> wo die schon wieder hin sind.
> Oder hast die etwa vergessen


Im Dunkeln ist gut munkeln. Fotografieren ist im Dunkeln nicht ganz so gut. Ich stell morgen aber mal ein Bild von einem Ausbrecher ein, den ich am Tag erwischt habe.

Es ist echt schön zu sehen, wenn in der Dämmerung die Kois ruhiger werden und die Krebse kommen raus und lutschen Algen und faulende Blätter.

Lg

Udo


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Sep. 2019)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Es ist echt schön zu sehen, wenn in der Dämmerung ........... und die Krebse kommen raus und lutschen Algen und faulende Blätter.
> 
> Lg
> 
> Udo



oder sie versuchen einen "anzuknabbern" wenn Mann dann noch im Wasser rumliegt, wie die Kaliko-Biester im Lac de Salagou


----------



## Haggard (20. Okt. 2019)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hier mal eine Frage an die Besitzer von Edelkrebsen.
> Seit Tagen wandern Abends 2 Krebse immer in meinen Bachlauf.
> ...



Moin Moin,
ich hatte sowas ähnliches auch, Krebshäute im Filter und 3 Krebse im Skimmerkorb. Ich hatte dann bei der Krebszucht nachgefragt und diese Aussage bekam ich : Krebse sind besonders aktiv vor Häutung oder Paarung.


----------



## dizzzi (20. Okt. 2019)

Denke das ist bei mir genauso...
Sollen sie Spaß haben...


----------

